# RichTextBox speichern



## schurlisr50 (3. April 2005)

ich habe in eine RichTextBox dieses Overlay geschrieben:

[Symbol 1]
Typ=3
Group=1
Col=8
Zoom=1
Size=105
Art=1
Punkte=6
XKoord0=14.36693500
YKoord0=46.76096333
XKoord1=14.36694167
YKoord1=46.76096500
XKoord2=14.31587333
YKoord2=46.66528500
XKoord3=14.31575833
YKoord3=46.66334333
XKoord4=14.30978167
YKoord4=46.61065000
XKoord5=14.30995667
YKoord5=46.60991000
[Overlay]
Symbols=1
[MapLage]
MapName=ÖK50-Ost
DimmFc=100
ZoomFc=100
CenterLat=46.76096333
CenterLong=14.36693500
RefOn=1
RefLat=46.76096333
RefLong=14.36693500


nun hab ich ein commondialog element eingefügt um speichern zu können.
wenn ich dieses File nun speichere ,z.B unter "GPS-Strecke.ovl" dann sieht das file so aus wenn ich es mit dem editor öffne:


{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252\deff0{\fonttbl{\f0\fnil\fcharset0 MS Sans Serif;}}
\viewkind4\uc1\pard\lang1031\f0\fs17   [Symbol 1]
\par Typ=3
      Group=1
      Col=8
      Zoom=1
      Size=105
      Art=1
      Punkte=6
      XKoord0=14.36693500
      YKoord0=46.76096333
      XKoord1=14.36694167
      YKoord1=46.76096500
      XKoord2=14.31587333
      YKoord2=46.66528500
      XKoord3=14.31575833
      YKoord3=46.66334333
      XKoord4=14.30978167
      YKoord4=46.61065000
      XKoord5=14.30995667
      YKoord5=46.60991000
     [ Overlay]
     Symbols=1
     [MapLage]
     MapName=ÖK50-Ost
     DimmFc=100
     ZoomFc=100
     CenterLat=46.76096333
     CenterLong=14.36693500
     RefOn=1
     RefLat=46.76096333
      RefLong=14.36693500

das \par steht vor jeder Zeile! warumm werden beim speichern diese zeichen hinzugefügt? was kann ich machen damit das weggeht
Danke mfg stefan!


----------



## meilon (3. April 2005)

Das liegt daran, dass man im RTF-Format auch Farbigen Text in diversen Schriftarten speichern kann.

Anstatt eine Funktion zu schreiben, die all diese Formatierungen entfernt würde ich dir empfehlen, eine normalte Textbox zu nehmen und dort die MultiLine Eigenschaft auf True z setzten. Ggf. auch Scrollbalken aktivieren.

mfg


----------



## wincnc (3. April 2005)

Hallo, Du speicherst den Text als rtfRTF, da wird die Formatierung des Textes mit gespeichert.

```
RichTextBox1.SaveFile "DeinFileName"
' rtfRTF ist die Voreinstellung, wenn nichts anders angegeben.
RichTextBox1.SaveFile "DeinFileName", rtfRTF
```
Versuch´s mal so, dann wird nur der Text gespeichert:

```
RichTextBox1.SaveFile "DeinFileName", rtfText
```


----------



## meilon (3. April 2005)

Oder so...


----------



## schurlisr50 (3. April 2005)

vielen Dank! mfg stefan!


----------



## schurlisr50 (3. April 2005)

Oh dachte das funktioniert schon! jetz hab ich ,rtfText dazu geschrieben und gespeichert! nun kommt folgendes file heraus: das erzeugt file hat nun statt dem Zeilenwechsel dieses kleine 4-eckige symbol  dazwischen ich wollt es nun so wieder hier her kopieren und jetz scheint es wieder richtig auf:
[Symbol 1]
Typ=3
Group=1
Col=8
Zoom=1
Size=105
Art=1
Punkte=119
XKoord0=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord0=14.38341500
XKoord1=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord1=14.38341500
XKoord2=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord2=14.38341500
XKoord3=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord3=14.38341500
XKoord4=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord4=14.38341500
XKoord5=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord5=14.38341500
XKoord6=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord6=14.38341500
XKoord7=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord7=14.38341500
XKoord8=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord8=14.38341500
XKoord9=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord9=10.38341500
XKoord10=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord10=14.38341500
XKoord11=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord11=14.38341500
XKoord12=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord12=14.38341500
XKoord13=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord13=14.38341500
XKoord14=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord14=14.38341500
XKoord15=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord15=14.38341500
XKoord16=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord16=14.38341500
XKoord17=46.75672333,3333333
YKoord17=14.38341500
XKoord18=46.76096333,3333333
YKoord18=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord19=46.76096500
YKoord19=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord20=46.76095166,6666667
YKoord20=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord21=46.76095000
YKoord21=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord22=46.76092666,6666667
YKoord22=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord23=46.76072833,3333333
YKoord23=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord24=46.76040500
YKoord24=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord25=46.76002833,3333333
YKoord25=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord26=46.75880833,3333333
YKoord26=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord27=46.75757166,6666667
YKoord27=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord28=46.75570500
YKoord28=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord29=46.75402000
YKoord29=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord30=46.75267166,6666667
YKoord30=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord31=46.75074833,3333333
YKoord31=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord32=46.74916833,3333333
YKoord32=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord33=46.74790500
YKoord33=14.38341500
XKoord34=46.74661500
YKoord34=14.38341500
XKoord35=46.74653666,6666667
YKoord35=14.38341500
XKoord36=46.74479500
YKoord36=14.38341500
XKoord37=46.74129000
YKoord37=14.38341500
XKoord38=46.73756500
YKoord38=14.38341500
XKoord39=46.73437166,6666667
YKoord39=14.38341500
XKoord40=46.73081000
YKoord40=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord41=46.72717333,3333333
YKoord41=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord42=46.72355166,6666667
YKoord42=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord43=46.71994833,3333333
YKoord43=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord44=46.71609833,3333333
YKoord44=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord45=46.71280500
YKoord45=14.36674833,3333333
XKoord46=46.70951500
YKoord46=14.35008166,6666667
XKoord47=46.70611833,3333333
YKoord47=14.35008166,6666667
XKoord48=46.70318833,3333333
YKoord48=14.35008166,6666667
XKoord49=46.69990333,3333333
YKoord49=14.35008166,6666667
XKoord50=46.69665000
YKoord50=14.35008166,6666667
XKoord51=46.69361333,3333333
YKoord51=14.33341500
XKoord52=46.69026833,3333333
YKoord52=14.33341500
XKoord53=46.68682500
YKoord53=14.33341500
XKoord54=46.68359666,6666667
YKoord54=14.33341500
XKoord55=46.68359666,6666667
YKoord55=14.33341500
XKoord56=46.67769500
YKoord56=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord57=46.67439666,6666667
YKoord57=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord58=46.67125333,3333333
YKoord58=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord59=46.66945833,3333333
YKoord59=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord60=46.66777500
YKoord60=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord61=46.66528500
YKoord61=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord62=46.66334333,3333333
YKoord62=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord63=46.66135833,3333333
YKoord63=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord64=46.65973500
YKoord64=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord65=46.65782333,3333333
YKoord65=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord66=46.65678666,6666667
YKoord66=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord67=46.65596000
YKoord67=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord68=46.65510000
YKoord68=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord69=46.65426000
YKoord69=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord70=46.65357666,6666667
YKoord70=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord71=46.65337666,6666667
YKoord71=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord72=46.65232166,6666667
YKoord72=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord73=46.65150500
YKoord73=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord74=46.65150500
YKoord74=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord75=46.65150333,3333333
YKoord75=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord76=46.65025500
YKoord76=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord77=46.64815166,6666667
YKoord77=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord78=46.64673666,6666667
YKoord78=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord79=46.64605000
YKoord79=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord80=46.64542500
YKoord80=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord81=46.64496500
YKoord81=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord82=46.64423666,6666667
YKoord82=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord83=46.64298333,3333333
YKoord83=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord84=46.64201333,3333333
YKoord84=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord85=46.64139500
YKoord85=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord86=46.64132833,3333333
YKoord86=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord87=46.64095666,6666667
YKoord87=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord88=46.63939000
YKoord88=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord89=46.63834833,3333333
YKoord89=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord90=46.63578500
YKoord90=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord91=46.63411833,3333333
YKoord91=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord92=46.63418833,3333333
YKoord92=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord93=46.63402166,6666667
YKoord93=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord94=46.62175166,6666667
YKoord94=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord95=46.62173666,6666667
YKoord95=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord96=46.62171666,6666667
YKoord96=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord97=46.62171666,6666667
YKoord97=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord98=46.62162833,3333333
YKoord98=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord99=46.62048666,6666667
YKoord99=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord100=46.61866666,6666667
YKoord100=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord101=46.61708333,3333333
YKoord101=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord102=46.61680166,6666667
YKoord102=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord103=46.61673833,3333333
YKoord103=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord104=46.61643833,3333333
YKoord104=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord105=46.61602166,6666667
YKoord105=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord106=46.61529000
YKoord106=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord107=46.61528833,3333333
YKoord107=14.31674833,3333333
XKoord108=46.61521833,3333333
YKoord108=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord109=46.61504166,6666667
YKoord109=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord110=46.61498166,6666667
YKoord110=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord111=46.61499500
YKoord111=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord112=46.61465166,6666667
YKoord112=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord113=46.61333166,6666667
YKoord113=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord114=46.61212000
YKoord114=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord115=46.61097500
YKoord115=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord116=46.61091500
YKoord116=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord117=46.61065000
YKoord117=14.30008166,6666667
XKoord118=46.60991000
YKoord118=14.30008166,6666667
[Overlay]
Symbols=1
[MapLage]
MapName=ÖK50-Ost
DimmFc=100
ZoomFc=100
CenterLat=46.75672333,3333333
CenterLong=14.38341500
RefOn=1
RefLat=46.75672333,3333333
RefLong=14.38341500


Was kann ich machen damit es im editor auch so dargestellt wird


----------



## wincnc (3. April 2005)

Welchen Editor nutzt Du ?


----------



## meilon (3. April 2005)

Die Symbole die du siehst sind Steuerungszeichen. Sie sind auf der ASCII Liste von 0 bis 31 und geben "Wagenrücklauf" etc. wieder. Dein Symbol wird wohl nur das genannte sein, womit Windows nicht viel anfangen kann.

Ich emfehle dir immernoch eine Stink normale Textbox zu nehmen und den Inhalt direkt per open file for Output zu benutzten. Ein Tutorial zum direkten Dateizugriff findest du hier

mfg


----------

